# Service ESP and traction control lights keep coming on



## Djacob (Nov 15, 2015)

I had a similar issue with my car about a year ago. My Cruze is a 1.4l. When I came to a stop the rpm's were bouncing up and down between 500 and 1000. The display showed service stabilitrack and service traction control. My check engine light came on about 10 minutes later. It turned out to be a spark plug that had carbon lodged between the gap. It showed cylinder 3 misfire. My advice to you is to go to the nearest parts store if you aren't under warranty and have them hook up a scanner. It'll tell you what the problem is and it's free at most stores. Autozone does it for free.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

If there are no codes then I suspect the negative battery cable replacement would be the first step......there is a special policy for this 'no charge' repair.

Rob


----------



## Speedfreak1976 (Jun 10, 2014)

I already did the battery cable replacement. It's throwing codes p2270 and p0171. Is the pcv valve located in the valve cover on the 1.8 motors as well as the 1.4 motors? I am thinking I have a possible pcv leak?? I see it's common on the 1.4 but don't see much about it on the 1.8 motors. Need advise. Thanks


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

The pcv is not a part of the valve cover on a 1.8.

In order, what is the first code displayed?......that is your primary code......codes following are, in general, resultant.

So, if the p0171 is your second code do not even address it......focus on the first code.

Rob


----------



## Speedfreak1976 (Jun 10, 2014)

P0171 is my first code that it pulls up. System to lean left bank.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Engine/exaust are as delivered stock?

Rob


----------



## Speedfreak1976 (Jun 10, 2014)

Yes it's all stock.


----------



## Robby (Mar 1, 2013)

Well then, I'm afraid all you'll get from me are useless WAG's......the intake manifold is pulling air in behind the throttle body, setting the lean code.....I'm surprised you indicate it is running ok.......the fuel trims are maxed out right now.

Sucks but.....dealer or good mechanic diagnosis time.....Dealer if you're under five years.....you're just about out of miles (100k)

Rob


----------

